# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Wadi Mussa

## perdiguera

En mi viaje a Jordania tuve la posibilidad de ver Petra.
Los nabateos, constructores de la ciudad , aprovecharon un cañón natural, llamado Sij, formado por la rambla llamada Wadi Mussa (río de Moisés) para mejorar la defensa de la ciudad.
Esto les planteaba un pequeño problema, que cuando llovía torrencialmente, el agua arrasaba todo a su paso, excepto claro está las construcciones en la roca, por lo que decidieron construir una presa y un túnel de derivación.
La presa de una altura aproximada de 4 metros impedía la entrada de agua y la derivaba por el túnel a otro Wadi que es afluente del Mussa pero desemboca aguas debajo de la ciudad.

Actualmente debido a la colmatación por arrastres se ha debido de recrecer.

Os pongo unas fotos de la presa el muro y el túnel así como un plano explicativo.









Espero que os gusten

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera :Smile: 

Menudo viajecito que has hecho :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias Perdiguera
> 
> Menudo viajecito que has hecho
> 
> Un saludo


Es uno de mis siete puntos del mundo que tengo que ver antes de morir o al menos eso espero; sólo me quedan tres: el gran lago de los esclavos y de los osos en Canadá, la montaña Oluru en Australia y Samarcanda en Uzbekistán.
Los otros cuatro han sido Pirámides, delta del Okavango, Perito Moreno y Petra.
Como ves dos en América, dos en África, dos en Asia y uno en Oceanía.

----------


## REEGE

Mi santa... con lo que le gustan los viajes... se vuelve loca!!! La mayor de mis pasiones, a día de hoy, es viajar. Y el amigo Perdiguera, es uno de los miembros del foro, al que envidio, en el buen sentido de la palabra. Lo malo es los muchos euros, que vale ver todo eso. Pero todo se andará... Saludos y muchas gracias por todas las fotos que nos estas colocando...

----------


## jasg555

Jo, no eran nadie los nabateos... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes perdiguera, muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Smile:  :Wink:  Vaya viajecito te has marcado  :Cool: 

Por cierto... Policía Turística??? Tan mal está el tema por ahí  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> Mi santa... con lo que le gustan los viajes... se vuelve loca!!! La mayor de mis pasiones, a día de hoy, es viajar. Y el amigo Perdiguera, es uno de los miembros del foro, al que envidio, en el buen sentido de la palabra. Lo malo es los muchos euros, que vale ver todo eso. Pero todo se andará... Saludos y muchas gracias por todas las fotos que nos estas colocando...


Si haces cuentas te lo puedes pagar en dos o tres años de ahorro, que es lo que yo hago. Me ha costado unos 2850  por cabeza, con guía y chófer para nosotros dos sólos. Claro que ahora tengo que ahorrar para Australia y eso serán más euros.




> Preciosas imágenes perdiguera, muchas gracias por compartirlas  Vaya viajecito te has marcado 
> 
> Por cierto... Policía Turística??? Tan mal está el tema por ahí


En Jordania:
No había dos kilómetros sin control de policía de tráfico y en todos los monumentos importantes había policía turística, aunque seguridad había muchísima.
En Siria:
No sufrimos ningún control, sólo en Aleppo el chófer se saltó un semáforo y fué multado.
No existe la policía turística.
En el Líbano:
Todos los controles son del ejército regular y normalmente están situados en interseccíones.

----------

